# Fallout 3/NV playtime



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

So, not exactly new games, I know, but I suddenly realised to my utter horror last night that my playthrough time for Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas is creeping up to just shy of 400 hours in total. 

I looked at it and was, like, "Seriously??"

Did anyone else get as completely absorbed in these as me? Or am I just weird? What's your total?


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes mate i racked up 250+ hours on Fallout 3. Not looked at Fallout NV yet. 

Really love the fallout games. Ive lost many a weekends and nights to them.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

I find that too, you set yourself a target and say you'll switch it off after you've done it but never do!

Thats why i'm afraid to pick it back up again! I will lose many hours!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

I can strongly recommend New Vegas. At first, I was like, oh, this is linear and I can't go anywhere I want because I am level 3 and OMG EVERY SINGLE LIVING THING OUT THERE IS LIKE LEVEL 258 AND HANDING MY ASS TO ME.

But then, it opens up when you have to go to the Strip, and BOOM, Fallout is back. I would not say I am loving the world itself as much - it's so sparse and empty compared to Fallout 3.

For example, in F3 I loved that I could walk into a decrepit office building and hack the terminals to read a little story of the people in the office, their secrets and relationships, before the war. Irrelevant little vignettes that gave the world a great personality. There's not really so much of that in NV, but it makes up for it with a deeper story and all the factions that you can ally against or alienate.

I didn't think I would get more than 100 hours out of NV: there didn't seem any point to wandering the wastelands as there was not much there - but as I am now hitting 200 hours, I guess I was wrong 

In these days of £50 8-hour campaigns, I find a game that gives hundreds of hours a much better deal!

The only things I don't like are: 

1) you only get perks every other level
2) NO CHINESE STEALTH ARMOR SUIT OR DARTGUN. Darnit. I spent a week wandering the DC wasts invisible in that suit, silently killing every living thing for gits and shiggles


----------

